
Ask HN: Alternative ways to get streaming source data - thasaleni
If you built a music streaming URL sharing site, much like smarturl but smarter, what would you use to find the different streaming sites urls? The idea of this app is, you can paste the url of the site you listened from, get a shareable link, and share with your friends and they can click on any of the other links to the streaming sites they use.
======
thasaleni
Hi OP here: I am building a music sharing app i.e (you paste any URL from any*
streaming site, you get all other streaming sites links to the same
song/album). I managed to make this work as a proof of concept (using Bing
Cognitive Search) but the rate limit is quite low at 1k p/m, i'm looking for
alternative ways to get the different urls. Check working example of site
here:
[http://www.musicshare.ninja/artist/Kendrick%20Lamar%20/album...](http://www.musicshare.ninja/artist/Kendrick%20Lamar%20/album/DAMN.#album)
if by the time you hit this link I've hit my quota, believe me it works.

